# My Ellicott City Bottle Collection



## waskey

I finally got some time to sit down and take individual pictures of all my different bottles from my hometown, Ellicott City, Maryland. I have dug, traded for, and bought the ones that I own but there are many more out there. Some of the milks from EC will cost me some big $$$ if I choose to buy them; that is if i can even find them. Here is the first bottle. A Christian Eckert blob top mineral water or soda type bottle from the 1880s. This one is fairly uncommon, but not super hard to get.


----------



## waskey

Here is a A.B. Lewis bottle with an embossed anchor. It is another mineral water or soda type from around 1900. It has a balt loop seal so its not as old as the one in the previous picture. This one is fairly rare. Defenetly harder to get then the Eckert.


----------



## waskey

Here is a nice William F. Lilly Manufacturer Of Ice Cream & Soft Drinks bim crown soda bottle from around 1910. This one is fairly uncommon.


----------



## waskey

Here is a T. Ridgley soda bottle from the 20s. This is one of the most common Ellicott City bottles.


----------



## waskey

Here is a Budd's Carbonated Beverages soda bottle from the 30s. Taylor Ridgley owned this soda company. These are the bottles he produced later. They are also very easy to find.


----------



## waskey

Here is one I recently dug. Its broken unfortunatly though. It is another Budd's soda bottle but in green. This one is dated 1934 and these green ones are much harder to find then the clear ones. Im gonna hold onto this one until I can get a replacement.


----------



## waskey

Here is a very rare whiskey flask from Ellicott City. John U. O'Brien Wines & Liquors. It is BIM with a key mold on the bottom and dates to around the late 1880s. I paid $100 for this one, but Im very proud to own one. I have seen 5 total in my time of collecting and they have all sold for more than what I bought mine for.


----------



## waskey

Here is another Ellicott City whiskey bottle. This one is E.E. Malone. This one is much easier to find then the O'Brien, but still pretty uncommon. This one dates around 1920.


----------



## waskey

Here is a pair of Norton's Pharmacy bottles from EC. The one on the left is embossed and the one on the right has a paper label. They date to the early 1900s.


----------



## waskey

I actually dug both of these little paper label pill jars. They were both sealed when I dug them so that protected the labels. The left is Ellicott City Drug Company Dr Gassaway and the right is Patapsco Pharmacy Menj. Mellor Jr. The Gassaway dates to 1950 and the Patapsco dates to 1937.


----------



## waskey

Here is a set of different sized ACL pharmacy bottles from Ellicott City all from the Patapsco Pharmacy. I have dug about 50 of these but none have any paint left. You can easily see the ghost of the paint when you hold the bottle under light so I still keep them. I think they are still cool even without the ACL. I know there are a few sizes that Im missing, but here is my run of them so far.


----------



## waskey

Here are more Patapsco Pharmacy ACL meds. These are a different shape though. I know there are quite a few more sizes of these that I don't have too. I missed buying a dose cup from this pharmacy that I once saw. What a shame. I really wish I would have bought it.


----------



## waskey

My hometown does have a lot of different milks but unfortunatly most are very rare and only known by a few examples. I like to collect all the different mold variations of each milk as well. Like different style wording, different glass companies, differen neck designs, and whether they have a dot on the shoulder or not. I have all the different mold variations out there of the Newton Farm Dairy quart. Here are two. The one on the left was made by Buck Glass Company of Balt. and is dated 1942 and has smaller embossing where it says one quart liquid. Also the dots are slightly different. The one on the right is a Thatcher bottle and is also dated 1942.


----------



## waskey

Here are the other two different mold variations of the Newtons. They are both made by the Buck Glass Company of Balt. It is hard to see the difference between them but the one on the left has a dot on the shoulder under the dimpled neck and the one on the right does not. The one without the dot on the right is newer. It is also lighter and shaped a bit different.


----------



## waskey

Here are my Newton Farm Dairy pints. I think i am missing one mold variation. They are all Buck, so I assume theres a Thatcher out there just like the quart. The dot neck design is slighlty different on each bottle since they are all different years. The one in the middle also has the dot on the shoulder and the other two dont. The one on the right has very small hobnails on the neck compared to the other two in the pic.


----------



## waskey

Here are the two slugplate half pint bottles that I have from EC. They are both hard ones to find since there really aren't many half pint milks from Ellicott City. The left is a Newton Farm Dairy and the right is a Rockland Dairy. The Newton is dated 1940 and the Rockland is 1938. I know there are a few mold variations of each of these but I havent been able to acquire any yet since they are hard to get.


----------



## waskey

Here are three different Rockland Dairy pints. None have actual neck designs. The one on the left is a different shape and doesnt have the dot on the shoulder. The one in the middle does have the dot and the one on the right also has the dot but doesn't have registered on the heel. I know there is also a qt without registered on the heel too. The ones without registered are from the first year this dairy was in operation;1930 and are pretty hard to get. These are all Buck Glass Company.


----------



## waskey

Here are 3 more different pints from Rockland Dairy. The left has dots embossed around the neck. The middle is ribbed and has C.E. Hobson instead of Chas. E. Hobson. The ones with this name were only made by Thatcher since Thatcher used bigger letters. They couldnt fit Chas on the bottles so they abreviated it. The one on the right is also C.E. Hobson but isn't ribbed.


----------



## waskey

I know Im missing a few different Rockland bottles even though I have so many. Here are some quarts from them. The left is a ribbed one by Thatcher. As you can see on the quarts that Thatcher made, they were able to actualy fit Chas. The right has dots on the neck.


----------



## waskey

Here are two more Rockland quarts. The difference is that one has the dot on the shoulder and the other doesn't. Neither have a neck design. Overall you can see that Rockland put out alot of different bottles.


----------



## waskey

Here are some Hardman's High Grade Chocolate Milk bottles. These are fairly scarce. I have these two different pints. One is dated 1929 and the other 1941.


----------



## waskey

Here is my one Hardman's quart. I know they also made a half pint but Ive only seen one.


----------



## waskey

Here are two different Valley Farm Dairy J.H. Nicolai quarts. One has registered on the heel and the other does not.


----------



## waskey

Here is my Valley Farm Dairy pint. I believe there is a pint without registered just like the quart but I havent seen one.


----------



## waskey

Here are two Dunloggin Farm Dairy half pint bottles. The one on the left has BCHD Milk Plant on the back and the other has BCHD Dairy plant. They switched the word dairy to milk in the late 30s.


----------



## waskey

Here are some Dunloggin pints. Made by different glass companies. They also have quarts but they are very hard to get. I dug one broken once.


----------



## waskey

Here are some ACL Dunloggins. I keep them even without paint. The two on the right are embossed on the base and the one on the left is not. With good paint these have been seen to reach $300+ . They are one of the most sought after milk bottles around.


----------



## waskey

Here are some more ACL Dunloggins. These would have had orange and blue paint and would have said Dunloggin Farm Guernsey Milk instead of Dunloggin Farm Dairy like the ones in the previous pic. They are also made by different glass companies.


----------



## waskey

The two on the left are Baker's Newton Farm Dairy and the broken one on the right is literally the only one known as its kind. It is an ACL Rockland Dairy. They were not known to have used ACL bottles until I dug this one up. What a shame its broken though.


----------



## waskey

Here is the last bottle and one of my favorites. It is the only square milk bottle from Ellicott City and it is mint and still has the cap. It is Baker's Newton Farm Dairy.


----------



## cracked bottle

> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> 
> I actually dug both of these little paper label pill jars. They were both sealed when I dug them so that protected the labels. The left is Ellicott City Drug Company Dr Gassaway and the right is Patapsco Pharmacy Menj. Mellor Jr. The Gassaway dates to 1950 and the Patapsco dates to 1937.


 
 Henry,


 Nice collection you have there.   I have a 1929 Drug Trade Book that lists all retail drug stores that were in business in the US in 1929.  Two were listed in Ellicott City, Maryland in 1929.  Thought you may want to see.

 Marc


----------



## waskey

Thanks for the information Marc. I know Benj. Mellor owned the Patapsco Pharmacy, but I have not heard of the Johnson's Pharmacy


----------



## cobaltbot

Great job so far on the locals Henry! I'm still working on Delta and there aren't that many of them.


----------



## HCHS

Hi My name is Mary and I am the Collections Manager for the Howard County Historical Society's Museum. We recently acquired an E.E. Malone Ellicott City bottle. I am attempting to date the bottle but it doesn't look like any that I can find online. I am hoping that one of you might be able to assist me. Thanks


----------



## stephengray

Nice collection! Makes me want to post mine on here!


----------

